# How does one destroy a boot?



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

IN THEORY...if a purely fictional friend were to hypothetically want to purposely damage a boot in order to make use of the warranty (i.e.: the glue of the sole) how would someone do that? Can you heat up the glue with a hair dryer and start to pull it apart? Can you pop some of the stitches? Hypothetically speaking, of course!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

First the thread about how to sneak into resorts, now this thread pops up.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Thread: *How do I make Meth in my living room without my kids seeing ?

is it just me or has the forum been struck by moron's lately. Sorry but like BA I need to call it like I see it. The batch of new guys posting such stupid threads. Not ones of the typical questions, what this? what that?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Hair dryer won't work...but your barbeque will.


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

I Know What I Asked. I Figured I'd Either Get Ridiculed.OR i Would Get Ridiculed, But Someone Would Sneak A Decent Suggestion In There. I Have My Answer.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Set your Mom's stove to broil. Wait for it to reach temperature. Put boot(s) on a cookie sheet and slide into oven. Check boot(s) every couple of hours for desired results.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

speed hooks? break one...cut rivet from inside and rip it off


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Why the fuck would you damage a non damaged boot to send it in to get it replaced with the same boot you already had? Seriously? :WTF:


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

Probably in hopes of getting next year's boot as a replacement! Because we all know, if you ain't sporting brand new shit every year what's the point? That's what all the cool kids do! SMH


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're going to need a couple things. 

1. A copy of the movie Heathers from 1989
2. A chainsaw
3. A friend named Heather
4. Make Heather watch this clip then proceed to do exactly as it says. 






5. Realize you are now fucked and going to jail. 
6. Go to jail and get ass raped
7. Never post stupid shit on here again due to constantly having your butthole pounded in prison as you serve a life sentence.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Posts like these should deem immediate banning!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

microwave for 30 mins add a splash of gasoline and light with match. :blowup:


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

You can try setting them on fire. But make sure you're wearing them as you do that, otherwise they won't buy it.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

What the fuck? Like seriously? What the fuck ever happened to people working for new shit and not trying to milk the system? Fuck, I'm sick of this shit. Like seriously people like you and the dumbass that wanted to sneak into the resort are the reason why our country is fucked. Because you all think you can get free handouts. Like seriously get a fucking job. I've got more respect for the hooker on the street giving blow jobs for money than I do people like you...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

andrewdod said:


> What the fuck? Like seriously? What the fuck ever happened to people working for new shit and not trying to milk the system? Fuck, I'm sick of this shit. Like seriously people like you and the dumbass that wanted to sneak into the resort are the reason why our country is fucked. Because you all think you can get free handouts. Like seriously get a fucking job. I've got more respect for the hooker on the street giving blow jobs for money than I do people like you...


you are so mad bro.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

slyder said:


> *Thread: *How do I make Meth in my living room without my kids seeing ?
> 
> is it just me or has the forum been struck by moron's lately. Sorry but like BA I need to call it like I see it. The batch of new guys posting such stupid threads. Not ones of the typical questions, what this? what that?


It's that time of year where people go crazy from spring fever...


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> you are so mad bro.



Just a little bit man.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Set your Mom's stove to broil. Wait for it to reach temperature. Put YOUR HEAD on a cookie sheet and slide into oven.


fixed



BurtonAvenger said:


> You're going to need a couple things.


not much to add, win



andrewdod said:


> I am so mad bros.





ShredLife said:


> you are so mad bro.


This week is annoying me I've only ridden 2 days.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> you are so mad bro.


But what he states is the absolute truth. It's why companies like REI have finally had to change their return policies. The "American way" is evolving into trying to exploit every possible little angle to fuck people over. Fortunately, those people are still a minority. Unfortunately, that minority is penalizing the majority.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Hypothetically speaking this thread should end!!!


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> But what he states is the absolute truth. It's why companies like REI have finally had to change their return policies. The "American way" is evolving into trying to exploit every possible little angle to fuck people over. Fortunately, those people are still a minority. Unfortunately, that minority is penalizing the majority.


This^^^^^ if people keep milking the system, we all lose. You will see warranty periods getting shorter, warranty clqims harder to process, etc...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I blame video games and rap music.


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh nose! You are ridiculing me on the interwebz?! Please no!


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

So you want to wreck the boot only to get the same boot through the warranty? Blowing up a prius to get a prius?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> But what he states is the absolute truth. It's why companies like REI have finally had to change their return policies. The "American way" is evolving into trying to exploit every possible little angle to fuck people over. Fortunately, those people are still a minority. Unfortunately, that minority is penalizing the majority.


THIS is the American way. if dude was a corporation he'd be a good capitalist and business man. :dunno:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

andrewdod said:


> What the fuck? Like seriously? What the fuck ever happened to people working for new shit and not trying to milk the system? Fuck, I'm sick of this shit. Like seriously people like you and the dumbass that wanted to sneak into the resort are the reason why our country is fucked. Because you all think you can get free handouts. Like seriously get a fucking job. I've got more respect for the hooker on the street giving blow jobs for money than I do people like you...


wow so mad .....fuck the system....you think that "system" isnt milking your pockets? While cost of materials 10$, sweat shop making them paying their employees 50 cents a hour but they will charge you $300 for their product. I get what you're saying but who gives a fuck. Maybe go find that hooker on the street and get a blow job sounds like you need some stress relief.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

the grouch said:


> This^^^^^ if people keep milking the system, we all lose. You will see warranty periods getting shorter, warranty clqims harder to process, etc...


Ever hear of Welfare, Obama Care:dizzy:


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

RightCoastShred said:


> So you want to wreck the boot only to get the same boot through the warranty? Blowing up a prius to get a prius?


To give my new friends some more ammo since their interest is waning. This was actually a suggestion from the guy who sold me them. He saw my boot when we were riding one day. The boot is entirely too soft and has popped a few stitches. He thought that if I "were somehow taking on water through the sole" or something like that, that we can get them replaced and I'd only have to pay the difference to upgrade to a different boot. 



The Deacon said:


> THIS is the American way. if dude was a corporation he'd be a good capitalist and business man. :dunno:


Didn't think of this...


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

So the dude who sold you shitty boots is giving you shitty advice and you still want to listen to him? 

Fuuuuuck it. You win.


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

Tatanka Head said:


> So the dude who sold you shitty boots is giving you shitty advice and you still want to listen to him?
> 
> Fuuuuuck it. You win.


I appreciate the fact that you were there. I probably should've just let you tell the story. It would've saved such a tremendous amount of time. Uhhh...due to changing careers and being forced to forego my last commission check, I didn't have the dough to throw down (nor did they have them in stock and we got some early snow this year so I was anxious to hit the slopes) on the boots I originally wanted. I got a good deal on them and they fit my feet very well. They just happened to be much softer than I've now learned that I like. I appreciate your concern guy. Glad you have my back.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ttc said:


> I appreciate the fact that you were there. I probably should've just let you tell the story. It would've saved such a tremendous amount of time. Uhhh...due to changing careers and being forced to forego my last commission check, I didn't have the dough to throw down (nor did they have them in stock and we got some early snow this year so I was anxious to hit the slopes) on the boots I originally wanted. I got a good deal on them and they fit my feet very well. They just happened to be much softer than I've now learned that I like. I appreciate your concern guy. Glad you have my back.


Hahah oh, come on, were you really expecting people to have your back? My concern guy has too much other shit to be concerned with, guy. Don't get me wrong, I won't knock you if you are having financial hardships, but I'm not gonna high-five you for trying to pull some shady shit that is most likely only going to land you another pair of shitty boots.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ttc said:


> To give my new friends some more ammo since their interest is waning. This was actually a suggestion from the guy who sold me them. He saw my boot when we were riding one day. The boot is entirely too soft and has popped a few stitches. He thought that if I "were somehow taking on water through the sole" or something like that, that we can get them replaced and I'd only have to pay the difference to upgrade to a different boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think of this...


Soo many things, soooo much banging my head through a wall but apparently I made myself dumb enough to respond!

For one warranties are only tecvhnically valid for the original buyer, not for you buying them from some guy. Second you bought the wrong boots and want the company to pay for it because you screwed up? Third, you complain that you don't have the cash, well guess what, it's moves like this that raise prices on equipment as companies have to build in margin for loss due to warranties (be they legit or some dumb dumb trying to get something for free)

And just throwing this out there, while many customers loved REIs return policy it was bad for the industry as a whole regardless of if people abused the system or not. It hurt brands, it hurt prices and it hurt the sports they sold in. Thank God there were enough idiots abusing it to make it end as fast as they did. Seriously who thought that was a good idea and how brands didn't refuse to sell to them amazes me.


----------



## CMCM (Dec 29, 2013)

ttc said:


> The boot is entirely too soft and has popped a few stitches.


If stitching is already coming out, than why do you need to do anything else. Sounds already damaged to me.

And also, his opinion of the extent of damage is not important. Call the company tell them that it's starting to come loose and they will repair or replace it.
"Too soft"? That is something you check on in the store not the maker's problem.


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Soo many things, soooo much banging my head through a wall but apparently I made myself dumb enough to respond!
> 
> For one warranties are only tecvhnically valid for the original buyer, not for you buying them from some guy. Second you bought the wrong boots and want the company to pay for it because you screwed up? Third, you complain that you don't have the cash, well guess what, it's moves like this that raise prices on equipment as companies have to build in margin for loss due to warranties (be they legit or some dumb dumb trying to get something for free)
> 
> And just throwing this out there, while many customers loved REIs return policy it was bad for the industry as a whole regardless of if people abused the system or not. It hurt brands, it hurt prices and it hurt the sports they sold in. Thank God there were enough idiots abusing it to make it end as fast as they did. Seriously who thought that was a good idea and how brands didn't refuse to sell to them amazes me.


I appreciate your Econ 101 lesson, really I do. I also understand that whilst being such an expert in that discipline, you may have skipped a few English 101 lessons. You truly did make yourself dumb enough to respond. At no point did I ever say that these boots were anything but NIB when I purchased them. The person you're referring to is the salesperson at the store I bought them from and to your second point, you're right...I bought the wrong boots. I would've lived with that, but it was this same salesperson who put the idea in my head. I wouldn't have done it, frankly wouldn't even have THOUGHT of it, unless he mentioned it. I didn't say I don't ever have cash, I said I didn't have it (didn't want to risk it may be more appropriate) at the time. I was upgrading all my gear from the old stuff and had already purchased baselayers, outerlayers, and all new board, boots, and bindings. I was without a commission check until the next job's checks started rolling in. I'll save you the embarrassment of trying to validate how my return of $225 boots that were made for $30-ish is the reason for the downfall of the industry. I've never shopped at REI and unless I had noticed that they've never had the best price on ANYTHING I've been shopping for online, I wouldn't even know they existed. Sorry about the sore rear, brah!



CMCM said:


> If stitching is already coming out, than why do you need to do anything else. Sounds already damaged to me.
> 
> And also, his opinion of the extent of damage is not important. Call the company tell them that it's starting to come loose and they will repair or replace it.
> "Too soft"? That is something you check on in the store not the maker's problem.


The stitching would've been the ticket, but the person in question was concerned that the busted stitching was on the yoke on top of my foot and close enough to a bit of scuffing from edge wear from the board riding on top of my foot while on the lift. I understand the annoyance at the deception in question, I REALLY do. I tried them on in the store, they fit great...just turns out 230lbs flexes boots a little more than I anticipated. It is what is. Like I said above...wouldn't have done it or even thought of it until he got the idea in my head. BUT...I've got the opportunity to replace boots that weren't all the well constructed in the first place, that are too soft and get in return the boots I wanted to begin with and I'll pay the exact same price (I have to pay the difference) as I would've if I would've been able to spring for them in the first place. The only "casualty" in the whole deal would be the OG boots. RIP OG BOOTS!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I won't comment on the OP's original post, but I wanted to respond to this,...



lab49232 said:


> ......Thank God there were enough idiots abusing it to make it end as fast as they did. *Seriously who thought that was a good idea and how brands didn't refuse to sell to them amazes me.*


For starters, REI didn't send those returned items back to the manufacturer. (...unless the returned item actually was a warrantable issue and within the Mfr. warranty period.) They kept the returns and then tried to resell them at their "garage Sales!" *The "Brands" didn't lose a penny because of this policy!!!*

I got some AMAZING deals on equipment that had been returned simply because it had a minor cosmetic, non-function related defect or the original buyer simply didn't like it. 

Yes, there were some very real lowlife asshats that abused this policy and ruined a good thing for everybody else, but REI didn't cancel that policy altogether. They have simply limited it to a year or two from date of purchase. 

It was an awesome policy IMO,.. _when used as intended!_ It was a *major* deciding factor in where I went to shop for gear! Frequently, I would buy from REI even tho they were NOT the lowest price simply because I knew that I would not be saddled with an expensive mistake if I purchased the wrong gear!

I had to go thru 3-4 different pairs of snowboard boots before finding a pair that didn't absolutely KILL my feet! ...and YES! I tried on_ every single pair_ before purchasing. 15-30 min. in the store is not always enough time to know if a boot is going to be a good fit on the hill!

That other companies, brick & mortar as well as online began to offer similar 100% satisfaction policies, gave me even more options for finding and buying the right gear!

I for one am sorry to see that change, even if I understand the reason it has too! :dunno:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Size 12 Solomon fit until five hours on the hill. Now sitting in box. Wish I had bought at REI.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA 30 dollars cost for boots. HAHAHAHA I love how dumb people are with their belief of what a product costs. If only you people really knew costs.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> HAHA 30 dollars cost for boots. HAHAHAHA I love how dumb people are with their belief of what a product costs. If only you people really knew costs.


Only YOU and I know and I'm not telling:dizzy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Video games and rap music..........


----------

